# LASIK and breastfeeding



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been blind as a bat since age 10 ... I *really* want to get LASIK done. The website of the leading dr here says you have to be not breastfeeding for 6 weeks prior. I have read that in several places. However according to Kellymom, that isnt necessarily the case. My prescription has not changed in over 8 years, so I have not had any pregnancy related vision changes.

My question is, would you say you were not nursing to get it done? My baby is only 9 months old, I have a lot of nursing to go before he is weaned and I really do not want to wait, and I obviously am not going to wean just to do it. Has anyone had it done while nursing?

The only "risk" for pg or breastfeeding moms is that if you have any hormone related vision changes you may have to have it redone later on. However the requirement is that your prescription has not changed in a year. So if it has not, then clearly you have not had pg related changes.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

I had lasik done 9 years ago while breastfeeding my 12 month old son. I was aware of the statements made about not breastfeeding in order to have the surgery, but I researched it and made the decision that I was going to do it.

I came out of the surgery with amazing results of better than 20/20 vision in both eyes, and I still enjoy that eyesight today, nine years later!









When I was doing my research, I learned that the concern with breastfeeding was in healing abilility and healing time after surgery. I made the choice to not tell my surgeon that I was nursing because I didn't see what would be gained from that. I knew I was going to go ahead with it and didn't want the hassle.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Thank you! I am making an appointment for a consult at least. I will do a lot of reading before and after that and decide!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I had it done last month - i am EBFing my 7 month old - there IS a part you have to sign saying you are not bfing and I did give him pumped milk for 12 hours after (because of the sedatve you have to take). you just have to remember to do all the eye drops.
It was sooo worth it -I CAN SEE!
I love it - go for it!


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

I did give him pumped milk for 12 hours after (because of the sedatve you have to take).
A - you don't have to take a sedative. I didn't. And it was perfectly fine.

B - you could choose a breastfeeding compatible sedative if you really felt you needed one.


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

I had PRK while prg w/o a sedative, and had another cornea surgery after dd was born and EBF. The only thing you need to question is the type of antibiotic drops and prednisone (steroid) drops they will be giving you for after the surgery. I know there is little chance it will hurt the baby- I *had* to take the drops as the risk of infection was so high after the staph infection I had gotten in my eye- but there still is risk associated with antibiotics and steriods. So, just check that out before you go in.

Otherwise, good luck!! I worked for an eye doctor for many years and saw the amazing results of Lasik over and over and over again!


----------



## birthpartner (Dec 8, 2003)

Just a side question here. My kids are grown, so not nursing anymore but I did have lasik 3 yrs ago. My astigmatism was pretty bad--it got much worse about 5 yrs after my last baby weaned, delayed hormones??? Anyway, after many long years of dealing with glasses/contacts I went for the lasik. Now 3 yrs later my astigmatism is creeping back into the picture. I went back to the Duke doc that did the surgery and he suggested an enhancement using AK instead of lasik. I think its because the flap has healed and he doesn't want to disturb it. So the AK is yet another cut or 2 small ones. Am I going too far by wanting to go for it? Part of me thinks, the risk is not worth it for the second time, but the other part of me loved the great vision that I had the past couple of years. There will be no extra charge to have this done and the doctor acted like it was no big deal. He did say that I will need readers after this is done whereas I'm still okay most of the time without "old lady" glasses.
I'm 45, so its a matter of time anyway and I really want to avoid bifocals!
I need some opinions--please!
Good luck with the lasik--it doesn't hurt and I did it without the valeum--I figured, I did natural birth, why start with drugs now









Mom of 21 yr old son, 18 yr old daughter and 15 yr old daughter


----------

